# Ammo collection



## Huge29

I was just helping a guy add some ammo to his collection as he didnt have any 7mm08 or any of the WSM's. He showed me his collection and it inspired me to start one. Anyone else have one? I would like to see the different display ideas. I am thinking along the lines of an open display where people are free to touch and look at each one looking at headstamps, etc. I kind of thought of what they have at the North Springs range in Price, but not sure mine will ever get to be that extensive. I have a list I got from Wikipedia of about 130 in English sizes and another 70 or so in metric sizes after excluding anything over like 44 cal. I also did a list of handgun cartridges of at least that many more. Certainly a very long term project to have any chance of getting that many, but I have to start somewhere. Just in asking a few neighbors and with what I had I am already up to about 20 different cartridges of mainly mainstream stuff, but already a 303 British and the 7.62x39, 50 BMG, etc. If anyone is willing to trade something, sell or donate a few rounds I would be interested. Not even looking for the crazy rare stuff yet, just the fairly standard 338, Weatherby cartridges, etc. Preferably blue polymer tips, when possible. When I have to load them I am not loading powder since they are just for display. Let me know if anyone wants to help. I live in Davis County and work in SLC as far as geography goes.


----------



## DallanC

I got the bug to do that once... then I did some research and found out just how many calibers there are in the world... and that I'd never see 98% of them. Kindof lost interest at that point hehe.


-DallanC


----------



## Huge29

Definitely tons out there, mainly looking at just the American used stuff, but I have a lifetime to accomplish it. I found some websites that sell them too.


----------



## Springville Shooter

Do you want weirdo stuff like Ackleys or just normal type stuff?-------SS


----------



## Huge29

I don't ever look the gift horse in the mouth, grateful for anything you are willing to part with!


----------



## KineKilla

I have a single .22LR round you could have but only one! These have become the rarest of the rare and you might should consider putting it in its own special locked display case.

Seriously though, I have any of the following I could part with if you want one:

.22 LR
.204 Ruger
.223/5.56
.270 WIN
.243 WIN
7mm Rem Mag

.380 Auto
40 S&W
9mm
45 Long Colt

12 Gauge
20 Gauge

*sorry it's nothing exotic*
You might want to consider getting what you can in loaded brass void of primers and powder just so they aren't dangerous, explosive or flammable but would still look like fully functional rounds when on display. If you are willing to wait a bit, I will be able to load you a few of those above as dummy rounds...pm me and we'll see what can be done.


----------



## fishreaper

I've got a small one I keep on my desk. it includes: 
.17 hmr
.22 Lr
.22 win mag (rimfire)
.223 rem
.22-250
.243 win
7mm-08
.308 win
30-30
270 win
30-06
7mm mag
9mm luger
380 auto
40 sw
.38 special
357 magnum
.44 magnum
12 ga
20 ga
410 gauge
.22 lr ratshot


----------



## Huge29

fishreaper said:


> I've got a small one I keep on my desk. it includes:
> .22-250
> .22 lr ratshot


What is a ratshot? I am looking for that, apparently and the 22-250 still.


----------



## fishreaper

Huge29 said:


> What is a ratshot? I am looking for that, apparently and the 22-250 still.


.22 ratshot is a .22 lr brass that has been crimped to hold, I think, #12 bird shot. Federal sold it for a while. It didn't work very well in my semi-auto. The brass crimped petals would expand and engage the chamber and they would get stuck. If I was lucky, I could just pull the bolt back and they'd come out. But normally I'd have to get a cleaning rod to push it out.

CCI sells something that kind of circumvents this problem in all manner of semi auto handgun and rimfire ammunition, but I couldn't describe it too you with any accuracy.


----------



## Critter

The CCI bird shot had a capsule that contained the shot and extended past the end of the 22lr or 22mag case. I still have some of it around someplace since I tried it and found that it was next to worthless except for on a snake or mouse at close range.


----------



## Huge29

Thanks to many generous forum members and other shooters the collection has quickly expanded from a mere 20 or so about a month ago to around 80 or so different cartridges between rifle and handgun cartridges. It has really opened my eyes to such a hobby that is pretty serious including annual conferences and guys with say a collection of 3,800 variations of 30-06 and claims that he isn't even considered serious yet....
Well, here is what I have so far:
Handgun-smaller stuff on left, large on right.
Small to medium bore.
Three odd rounds, what are their purposes?
Large bore rifle


----------



## Springville Shooter

I still have some stuff for you on my bench.-------SS


----------



## 357bob

If you ever find yourself in Brigham I've got some 225 winchesters, sure I could spare one:-?


----------



## Huge29

357bob said:


> If you ever find yourself in Brigham I've got some 225 winchesters, sure I could spare one:-?


Thanks, that is one I do not have, it is amazing how many 22 caliber cartridges there are, I must have 15 of them already...
Thanks! I may ring you up if I get up that way.


----------



## BPturkeys

Got any thoughts on how to organize your collection...by caliber, overall size, pistol/rifle, head stamp(Rem, Win, etc), vintage/obsolete modern, commercial military, chambering(bullet type/purpose), ???


----------



## Huge29

BPturkeys said:


> Got any thoughts on how to organize your collection...by caliber, overall size, pistol/rifle, head stamp(Rem, Win, etc), vintage/obsolete modern, commercial military, chambering(bullet type/purpose), ???


That is the big question. I have met with a couple very serious collectors to see their's and do some trading and I haven't seen anything I like at all yet. I want people to be able to handle them, not like a museum. Maybe something as simple as a very low profile shelf kind of like what they have at North Springs hooting range possibly?? I am pretty far away from having enough to really display, so I have time.


----------



## fishreaper




----------



## Huge29

Nice little display, pretty sure it starts 17hm2, 17wsm, 22 wmr, 45 gap, gets difficult after that. Thanks for sharing.
I met up with a guy today and added a few including two Lazzeronis, a few 416, 378...pretty cool stuff.


----------



## Huge29

Thanks to several generous forum members I recently added some pretty wild stuff Ive never even hear of. Say a 50 Alaskan, 338 Imperial... Then 7mm Dakota (anyone guess?), 7mm STW. Yesterday I visited a very nice fellar from Mona and now have 416 Rigby, 416 Mag, 416 Ruger, two different Lazzeronis, 5 different WEatherbys, 22 TCM, 30 RCM, etc. Getting to be lots of fun. One issue is that some of these are brass only, anyone have any 416 or 375 bullets? I think I will focus most one the large stuff, 338+ (including handgun stuff), if you happen across any please let me know. Thanks agan to DallinC and SS, very generous of you guys! Once I get a few more worth taking pics, Ill make some comparing all of the different 7mm's, 338's etc.


----------



## DallanC

Huge, you need to post a complete list of what you have and update it from time to time. Then we can see what we can do to help fill in.

PS: you are welcome 

-DallanC


----------



## Springville Shooter

Crud, I forgot to throw in a Whelen. Maybe next time.------SS


----------



## Huge29

Here are the 25 carrtidges of 30 cals I have so far:
300H&H, 300RUM, 300 Tejas, 8x68S, 300 Win mag, 308 Norma Mag, 30-06 tracer, 30-06 armor piercing, 30-40Krag, 7.65 Argentine, 7.7 Jap, 7.62x54 Rimmed, 300 RCM, 303 British, 7.62 Lazzeroni Patriot, 300WSM, 7.62x51, 307 Win, 308 glass piercing, 308 tracer, 300 Sav, 303 Sav, 30-30, 30 Rem, 7.62x39


----------



## Huge29

DallanC said:


> Huge, you need to post a complete list of what you have and update it from time to time. Then we can see what we can do to help fill in.
> 
> PS: you are welcome
> 
> -DallanC


Good thinking! I do appreciate any help! Here is a Google docs link to the list. I just got this from Wikipedia and omitted the really small stuff and the crazy big stuff and I have had to add numerous other cartridges, so certainly not a complete list by any means. B means brass only, X means I have it. https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/14IdF91QOATjdqSCARv8IxrDpPF_lNdaC_y-QbdsaxVk/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## willfish4food

Huge, 

Really cool idea. I doubt I can help but if I can you're welcome to anything I have. BTW your Google doc requires permission to access. I requested...


----------



## Huge29

willfish4food said:


> Huge,
> 
> Really cool idea. I doubt I can help but if I can you're welcome to anything I have. BTW your Google doc requires permission to access. I requested...


Sorry. first time Ive used it, all fixed now.


----------



## longbow

Do you need a .338WinMag, 350 RemMag, .338 Edge or a 6mm Rem Ackley Improved? If you do, PM me with your address. I can't send them until next Thursday because the mail plane just left and they only land here on Thursdays. That's all I have up here. All my nifty stuff is down there in Utah. (What's with my cratchy-azz picture? I need to get a new camera.)


----------



## Springville Shooter

What rifle do you have the 350 in Bow? Didn't they offer it in a 600?------SS


----------



## Huge29

longbow said:


> Do you need a .338WinMag, 350 RemMag, .338 Edge or a 6mm Rem Ackley Improved? If you do, PM me with your address. I can't send them until next Thursday because the mail plane just left and they only land here on Thursdays. That's all I have up here. All my nifty stuff is down there in Utah. (What's with my cratchy-azz picture? I need to get a new camera.)


I think it is the northern lights effect on your pic. I do not have the 350 or the 6mm. Very generous of you, PM sent.


----------



## Huge29

So many people have been so generous. Numerous old fellars just glad to see their coffee can of stuff be appreciated have gone a long ways for a few bucks or some 22lr. So, I have ended up with around 120 new cartridges and duplicates on probably 40 of them, mainly not mainstream stuff. So, if anyone has anyone interest in joining the hobby I would be glad to get you started with quite a few cartridges. Just let me know and I can get an assortment put together.


----------



## DallanC

Keep an eye out for the really strange stuff... like "trounds"


-DallanC


----------



## Huge29

DallanC said:


> Keep an eye out for the really strange stuff... like "trounds"
> 
> -DallanC


Whackiest things ever, I got one for free. These serious collector guys are glad to see people join them, I got about 20 free cartridges from the guy. In turn, I have found him 14 modern rounds, stuff like PPC's, WSM's, Lazzeronis, so it all has worked out nicely.


----------



## Cooky

Huge,
Next time we see each other remind me I have some for you. Bring duplicates of any of the modern stuff (those funny SSM thingies) you have to trade.
There were some neat cartridges that turned up on this old thread:
http://utahwildlife.net/forum/18-firearms-reloading/32816-what-9.html


----------



## Huge29

Cooky said:


> Huge,
> Next time we see each other remind me I have some for you. Bring duplicates of any of the modern stuff (those funny SSM thingies) you have to trade.
> There were some neat cartridges that turned up on this old thread:
> http://utahwildlife.net/forum/18-firearms-reloading/32816-what-9.html


That is a cool thread. I dont have any of the super shorts yet, but I have a guy working on some, supposed to get a few of them. I will bring some next time down your way.


----------



## longbow

I know Huge, I know, you warned me. I shipped a 6mmAI with a live primer. I thought, meh, they ain't gonna find one little primer. They did. I'll decap it and send it and the rest Thursday.


----------



## Huge29

Wow, interesting that they would even catch that. I have had a few people just send me a seated bullet in an empty case and no primer, pretty easy to prime. Thanks again, may all the straight shooting karma and tight lines be sent your way, very generous of you!


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut

These are awesome. I want a collection now :?

Cheddar


----------



## Huge29

Mr.CheddarNut said:


> These are awesome. I want a collection now :?
> 
> Cheddar


Well, come on over!


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut

Huge29 said:


> Well, come on over!


I have a modest begining. 25-20win, 25-06rem, 270win, 30-30win, 308win, 38special, 9mm, 380auto, 357mag, 45ACP and of course my most prize possesion of which you will all be intrigued, be it extremely rare and sought after, quite valuable and not for sale.... the 22lr -_O-

On a seriou note I am intrigued with starting my own collection.

Cheddar


----------



## Huge29

Mr.CheddarNut said:


> I have a modest begining. 25-20win, 25-06rem, 270win, 30-30win, 308win, 38special, 9mm, 380auto, 357mag, 45ACP and of course my most prize possesion of which you will all be intrigued, be it extremely rare and sought after, quite valuable and not for sale.... the 22lr -_O-
> 
> On a seriou note I am intrigued with starting my own collection.
> 
> Cheddar


I will put a little set together for you, maybe you can come by my work rather than coming all the way to Davis County.


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut

Huge29 said:


> I will put a little set together for you, maybe you can come by my work rather than coming all the way to Davis County.


That would be awesome!! Where is your work again?

Cheddar


----------



## Huge29

*The latest sets*

I have some nearly complete sets I just wanted to share. Here are the 7mm's (somehow missed my own 7mm-08:








And they are 7mm STW (thanks to DallanC), 7mm RUM, 280 Rem, 280 Ackley Improved (Thanks to Springville 
Shooter), 7mm Weatherby Mag, 7mm Rem Mag, 7mm Dakota (Thanks to Springville Shooter), 7mm Mauser Chilean, 
7mm Mauser, 284 Win, 7mm WSM, 7mm SAUM and 7-30 Waters.
My personal favorite family of calibers, the Winchester Short Mags:








.223 WSSM, .243 WSSM, .25 WSSM, 270 WSM, 7mm WSM, 300 WSM and 325 WSM.

My second favorite family of cartridges-the Weatherbys, still missing the 224 enroute from Maine and still the need 
the two big boys of 416 and 460 and the elusive 375.








240, 257, 270, 7mm (forgot to picture), 300, 30-378, 338-378 and 378.


----------



## Longgun

Cool...

dont need a .220 Swift or 6.5X.284 by chance do ya?


----------



## bowgy

With your collection growing it might help to post what you are looking for.
Just a thought


----------



## Huge29

Longgun said:


> Cool...
> 
> dont need a .220 Swift or 6.5X.284 by chance do ya?


Thanks for asking, I do have those two.


----------



## Huge29

bowgy said:


> With your collection growing it might help to post what you are looking for.
> Just a thought


Good suggestion, I posted my link to my list a few pages back, but here is the updated list. https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...8IxrDpPF_lNdaC_y-QbdsaxVk/edit#gid=1109322692

i just added a tab to the list of duplicates that I have too, for anyone remotely interested in joining the hobby. I met up with Cheddarnut we got him up to about 40 or so cartridges now. Glad to help, I have had so many forum members on here who have donated rounds, got like 15 or so from Springville Shooter, a few from DallanC and a couple from 35Whelen (you have to guess which one he sent me) and still waiting for arrival from Longbow. Very generous of you guys! Did I forget someone? There have been many...Lots of fun. Maybe I will start a new thread of just pics, I find them to be pretty entertaining to do the side by side comparisons.


----------



## Springville Shooter

Huge29 said:


> Maybe I will start a new thread of just pics, I find them to be pretty entertaining to do the side by side comparisons.


Man, that 7mm lineup makes the Ackley look sexy.....good angle I guess.:mrgreen: Just shot it at 1000 this weekend and was quite happy with the center hits on an 18" plate.

After a bit of load development I can honestly say that I am duplicating 7mm Rem mag performance without even maxing out this 280AI. My best load is the 162 A-Max in front of 60.0 grains of RL-22 for 3050 fps. 150 LRAB's tested out at 3120 fps and 140's broke 3200. This rifle has far surpassed the other 280 AI's I have had. Still a few bugs to work out but we're well on our way.-------SS


----------

